# Plumbing Help for New Basement Bathroom



## morphers82 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I am trying to get all the steps and a layout design for plumbing in a new basement bathroom. 

The current layout includes a toilet already plumbed into the slab, but it needs to be moved out a couple inches from the wall to install new insulation and wall behind it. 

The main 3" waste stack and 2" vent both cast iron are coming out of the slab right next to the current toilet and going to the 1st floor. The 1st floor bathroom is draining into the waste stack right above the new bathroom in the basement.

There is a drain a foot away from where i want to put my shower drain, so it will be moved. Also a double vanity will be installed next to the shower with no current venting or drain installed for it.

So my plan is:
I'm going to install home run pex plumbing for hot and cold i think i have a handle on that.

I wish to bust open the concrete that is when i'll discover where the waste pipe runs to through the concrete to the main sewer. 
I would like tips for a good way of doing this cheaply and effectively without a plumber and without busting up any pipes. 

From there I wish to perhaps cut into the main waste drain pipe and couple it to new PVC for all the drains from the new bathroom fixtures. 
A suggestion for type of coupler, i found online that using a protected no-hub coupler would work, is this correct? 

Along with the new PVC fixture drains, i would like to turn the current cleanout on the main cast iron waste stack 90 degrees counter-clockwise to face towards (not directly) the toilet so as not to have to access it through the new shower. Would it be the easiest to replace the waste stack with PVC to to this, or can i cut into the cast iron and cut-in a new pvc cleanout. 
Along with this i need to modify some existing drain lines from the 1st floor bathroom so i can get the pipes into the floor joists so they aren't below the bottoms of the joists like they are currently. Would replacing the main waste stack with PVC make this alot easier, or again would cutting-in pvc work too?

For the shower, what kind of drain fixture should I use, how far above the finished concrete floor should i place the fixture? I know I need a p-trap for the shower, and lavatories. 


When laying the pipes into the earth below the slab, what kind of fill do i need below the pipes, what kind of fill surrounding the pipe, and what kind of fill above the pipes and below the concrete? What are the depths of each of these layers? How do I anchor the pipes to the earth?

After a rough-in inspection how should I pour the concrete, what should I use for concrete? 

I've included some pics of the current setup and a floor plan for the new bathroom. the waste stack and vent are shown inside the wall next to the toilet, and there's a sump pump near by in the utility room behind the new vanitys. If i could maybe get a drawing of some kind on my pictures that would help also.

I know I am asking a lot, but I want to get this right. If there any websites that give a full explanation of this that would be helpful.

ALso, I live in Minnesota so if there are specific requirements i need to know about let me know.

THanks in advance,
James
http://www.flickr.com/photos/trekkie_stud/3353211334/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/trekkie_stud/3352386251/


----------



## morphers82 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Attachments of included pictures*

Picture attachments for floor plan and actual image of basement


----------



## morphers82 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Better Image*

Better image of basement


----------

